# January 2017 POTM Voting



## snowbear (Feb 10, 2017)

Best of luck to our nominees for 2017's first POTM. Voting closes in 7 days.

1. "All business" by @MSnowy
All business






2. "November in the rain" @MSnowy
Misty Mornings





3. "White Lightning" by @oldhippy 
White Lightning





4. "Great Blue Heron" by @tpuma
Great Blue Heron (oldPhoto)"





5. "Catch it, if you can" by @r0r5ch4ch
Catch it, if you can





6. "Let me whisper in your ear" by @CarlosFrazao
Let me whisper in your ear





7. "Tamzin- Model Portrait" by @DanOstergren
Tamzin- Model Portrait





8. "Buffalo, Yellowstone Park" by @JamesCanada
Buffalo, Yellowstone Park





9. "Very last shot from todays Cake Smash" by @mrpink
Very last shot from todays Cake Smash





10. "This is what you get when the photo gods are smiling at you" by @bulldurham
This is what you get when the photo gods are smiling at you 





11. "Shadow plane" by @CdTSnap 
Shadow Plane





12. "Barred owl" by @rodbender 
Barred owl





13. "Tehachapi Pass Wind Turbines" by @NER2
Tehachapi Pass Wind Farm, CA 2005





14. "The Moll, portrait orientation" by @grandad
The Moll, portrait orientation.





15. "Guess who's Happy" by @ZombiesniperJr
Guess whos happy





16. "Dang, Where'd You Come From" by @bulldurham
Dang, Where'd You Come From





17. "The Barrel" by @MSnowy
The Barrel





18. From the outside in by @apreciadophotography
From the outside In





19. "A Man and his Dog" by @bulldurham
A Man and His Dog


----------

